# NOW THAT THE WEATHER'S GETTING COLDER at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 15, 2018*

** * LAST-MINUTE OCTOBER AVAILABILITY * *​*Simply email Murray at [email protected] or phone Murray at (512) 587-7019 to get your October fishing plans finalized.

*OCTOBER AVAILABILITY*
*Arrive* * Fish / Depart*
Sun. 10/21 Mon. 10/22 (up to 4 guests)
Fri. 10/26 Sat. 10/27 (up to 4 guests)

*Lodging & 3 Meals*
$225/person each night + $13 hotel tax

*Fishing *(Live Bait NOT Included)*
2 Anglers: Full-Day = $600 Half-Day = $575
3 Anglers: Full-Day = $675 Half-Day = $600
4 Anglers: Full-Day = $775 Half-Day = $700

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Oct 11th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Today was another solid day of fishing with my party of three from the Scott L. group. The weather cooperated, and so did the fish! My guys managed a full three-man limit of really nice reds plus several descent-sized Black Drum. Everyone had a good time catching!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Ryan and Dave on day two with the Enbridge group. They had a two-man limit of trout, three reds, and one photo-worthy redfish - Ryan with his new personal best red, stretching the tape at 29-1/2â€. After a quick photo, Ryan was gracious enough to release the fish to fight again another day! Great job!

*FRIDAY - Oct 12th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Today was a stellar day all the way around for my crew. These three gentlemen from the medical field industry came away with Redfish limits, along with a pair of Speckled Trout, Sheepies and a Black Drum. The weather was beautiful today, and the fishing was good!






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Its always fun having kids aboard, but itâ€™s even more fun when the kids wear themselves out catching fish. That was the case today with these two Dads and their two young sons. The kids had an absolute ball catching one Redfish after another. They got their 4-person limit of reds, plus a drum, and they had a full day of fun!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - My crew this morning was sharing a 2-boat trip today with the guys who were fishing with Capt. Todd Jones. Kudos to Capt. Todd and his three guys for limits of Speckled Trout. My group fell one short on having their Redfish limits, but Benâ€™s 33-inch bruiser made the difference. The Trout and the Black Drum that they got today just added to the overall mixture of fun that they had today!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - A tale of two â€œtailsâ€ today. Capt. Heath Borchert and I had a two-boat trip with family, friends, and co-workers. Thatâ€™s about where the similarities end, as you wouldâ€™ve thought we werenâ€™t even in the same bay system otherwise. I have fished with Steve once before, and we had drum and reds but no trout. So today, we went looking for a trout bite. Slow drifts, shrimp under a popping cork, and quick hook sets made for a solid 3-man limit of trout to 19â€. We couldnâ€™t find anything other than small reds after that. Capt. Heath on the other hand, found just the opposite for his guys. Congrats on a solid box! Overall, it turned out being a good day on the water with returning customers, as well as some new ones!

*SATURDAY - Oct 13th*
*Capt. Kevin Matula* - The wind was pumping today, but so were the reels on all of the fishing rods! It was tough, but the members of the bachelor party that were aboard today got the job done, and they got it done right! They had to put in some hard work for the fish that they caught, but the todayâ€™s results truly reflected their efforts!






​
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Ray was a first-time BFL visitor in August on a corporate trip with his employer. He was so impressed with his overall experience that he decided to bring his wife, Lisa, to celebrate their 34th wedding anniversary. In spite of what seemed like constant gale force winds throughout the day and tons of boat traffic, they managed lots of fish, lots of smiles and laughs, and hopefully made a special memory on their special day. This was a fun trip!






​
*SUNDAY - Oct 14th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - Today I got to fish with three guests who were new to Bay Flats Lodge. The rides were high, and the wind kicked up a little, but it was a beautiful pre-frontal passage day. We found the Redfish biting, and the guys had plenty of catching to do! They caught their limits of Reds and released several more. With the addition of a handful of nice Black Drum, it was a job well done, gentlemen!






​
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - We had a good day today with members from the Darrell C. party! They caught almost every kind of fish imaginable today - everything from Speckled Trout to Redfish, and then Black Drum to Catfish. They were bust catching, thatâ€™s for sure, and busy enjoying themselves on a beautiful day out on the bay!






​
*NOW THAT ITâ€™S GOING TO BE COLDER​*The first couple weeks of October have produced a steady flow of fish for our guides, particularly large numbers of redfish and black drum. This is probably due to the higher tides weâ€™ve experienced so far this month, and the fact that we didnâ€™t seen any substantial change in the weather along our coastal bend area during the first part of the month. Until now, weâ€™ve gotten a bit of rain and a brief north wind that cooled the daytime and nighttime temperatures a bit, but up until the third week in the month, trout catches have been shadowed by some really impressive catch-and-release activities on redfish. However, thatâ€™s all going to turn around for us now that the first major frontal passage has arrived.

The weather is changing right now, and so is the fishing pattern as we progress into the fall season. The weather one day might be cloudy and cold, and the next day sunny and warm. Itâ€™s for this reason that anglers should look for a bottom made-up primarily of mud, not sand. The atmospheric changes are telling the fish that it is now the time for them to begin transitioning to the insulating qualities offered by that of the wintertime mud. As bay waters continue to cool, a mud bottom acts as an insulator of sorts â€" the mud absorbs the heat of the daylight sun and holds the heat for a much longer period of time over that of sand. Big trout will instinctively probe the bay bottom in search these warmer spots, and will look for food in surrounding areas. This transition to mud takes place every year at this time, and wading anglers who donâ€™t mind getting into water with knee-deep mud can often expect rewards that outweigh the difficult walking.

An effective wading pattern to exercise during this period of seasonal change is the zigzag routine. At this time of the year you may find the fish warming themselves in bright sunlight in skinny water, or they might be clinging to the depths of deeper water for security and warmth. Thatâ€™s why walking back-and-forth between shallow and deep water is a good idea. Start your wade session in deeper water so you donâ€™t startle any fish that may already be in shallow water - face the shoreline and walk toward it. Fan your casts from three oâ€™clock to nine oâ€™clock as you walk in a diagonal line directly toward the shore. Once youâ€™re in shallow water, turn your back to the shoreline and walk in a diagonal line away from the shore while heading back out to deeper water. This is a proven method of attack during this changing time in the year, and it allows you to cover a lot of territory, as well. Good luck out there, and be safe!

*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*



Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Capt. Jeremy McClelland was absolutely awesome - best guide I have ever had! He was so nice, professional and really went all out. He was working hard the whole time, and he made sure our group had a great time! - *Kim T. 10/14/18*

We had a great time with Capt. Nick Dahlman! - *Chris K. 10/14/18*

Had a great time here! The staff was extremely helpful and friendly, the food was great, and the Guest House had premium extras that made the stay very comfortable! - *Wade P. 10/14/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 100 % Precip. / 0.88 in*
Windy with thunderstorms likely. Some may be locally heavy, especially during the morning hours. High 79F. Winds NNE at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 100%.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Rain showers early with overcast skies later in the day. High 61F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 50 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Cloudy early with showers for the afternoon hours. High 66F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.13 in *
Cloudy with occasional rain showers. High 76F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 90 % Precip. / 0.35 in*
Thunderstorms. High 78F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Synopsis: *
A strong cold front will push across the middle Texas coastal waters today, bringing a strong offshore wind and hazardous marine conditions. A Small Craft Advisory is in effect from 10 AM CDT through this evening for the bays and waterways, and through Tuesday afternoon for the nearshore and coastal waters. Numerous showers and thunderstorms can be expected along and behind the front. A moderate to strong offshore flow will persist over coastal waters behind the cold front Tuesday through Thursday. Rain with embedded thunderstorms will continue through this period also. Winds will veer to northeast and east as the coastal trough moves into the offshore Gulf waters on Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 82.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 82.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin*
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 17*

Pic 17


----------

